
Why do corporations speak the way they do? - danielnixon
https://www.thecut.com/2020/02/spread-of-corporate-speak.html
======
robocat
Dupe? from [https://www.vulture.com/2020/02/spread-of-corporate-
speak.ht...](https://www.vulture.com/2020/02/spread-of-corporate-speak.html)

